# JavaMail --> HTML-Mail verschicken?



## Sladda (28. Apr 2007)

Hallo!

(bin nicht sicher ob das das richtige Forum ist, bei Bedarf bitte verschieben)

Ich will mit JavaMail ein Newsletter-Prog schreiben, mit dem ich an X Leute (gleichzeitig) einen Newsletter schicken kann. Das Funktioniert soweit perfekt, allerdings nur mit einfach Textmails und zwar über ein Message-Objekt mit setText(text).  

Nun möchte ich aber keine text-Mails verschicken, sondern (html)mails mit Bildern usw, wie man sie standardgemäß kennt.
Habt ihr nen Tipp für mich wie ich das machen kann ?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Sladda


----------



## VdA (28. Apr 2007)

ich würd einfach mal ohne irgendwelche Ahnung zu haben folgendes ausprobieren:

```
setText("<html>"+htmlcode+"</html>")
```
so gehts auf jeden Fall mit einem JLabel :wink:


----------



## Sladda (28. Apr 2007)

hm, also könnte ich theoretisch, wenn ich die html-mail schon fertig habe (was der fall ist) den html-code einfach da rein schreiben ? lol, das probier ich gleich mal... danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Sladda (28. Apr 2007)

hm nee, das schreibt er dann so als Text rein. z.B: 

msg.setText("<html> <h1>Yeah</h1> </html>");

steht dann auch so in der Mail drin... 

noch jemand ne idee ?


----------



## Sladda (29. Apr 2007)

keiner ?
schade


----------



## André Uhres (29. Apr 2007)

```
String htmltext = "<html><body><h1>This is a test sent by JavaMail</h1></body></html>";
        message.setDataHandler(new DataHandler(
                new ByteArrayDataSource(htmltext, "text/html")));
```


----------



## Sladda (29. Apr 2007)

super, vielen Dank!
nach 3 Stunden rumproberen hab ich auch noch diese Lösung herausgefunden: message.setContent bringt so ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis wie der Code von Andre Uhres, es kommt dabei vor allem auf "text/html" an ! (wens interessiert...)
Danke!


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2007)

SENDING MAIL WITH THE JAVAMAIL API
http://java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/2001/tt1023.html#tip2

USING THE JAVAMAIL API TO SEND HTML EMAIL
http://java.sun.com/developer/EJTechTips/2004/tt0426.html#1

ADVANCED HTML EMAIL
http://java.sun.com/developer/EJTechTips/2004/tt0625.html#1


----------

